# Site



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 26, 2002)

im building a site for the gba-temp people but i dont know what to put on there & i would like suggestions from every 1 & any 1, the thing i can think of is to put up n64 roms (i got the whole collection which is about 4 or 5gigs & that equals no doubles)  & take requests at this fourm, so what do you think? please give me some ideas


----------



## Alexander (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## serpent (Oct 26, 2002)

pepsi man can u upload them to my ftp? I also need all GB roms. I have all GBC and GBA and NES from there i can make them accessable to anyone who needs!


serpent


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

hey serpent, how big is the file with all the gbc roms? if it's not to big, it would be nice if you could send it to me through a messaging system (ie aim) overnight.


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(serpent @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> pepsi man can u upload them to my ftp? I also need all GB roms. I have all GBC and GBA and NES from there i can make them accessable to anyone who needs!
> 
> 
> serpent


i dont like gb roms there for i didnt collect them also can you pm me the ftp? also people can you help me with ideas on what to put on my site to help you all & maybe take request's via this forum, thanks

PS im trying an experiment im hosting a direct connect hub at 210.50.17.71 all n64 roms are avalible here & my favorite hand picked gba roms come stop the hub at 210.50.17.71 if you use direct connect


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 27, 2002)

try this out its my direct connect hub of n64 roms & stuff the address is 210.50.69.7 come on by


----------



## SMN (Oct 27, 2002)

QUOTE(Pepsi-Man @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> im building a site for the gba-temp people but i dont know what to put on there & i would like suggestions from every 1 & any 1, the thing i can think of is to put up n64 roms (i got the whole collection which is about 4 or 5gigs & that equals no doubles)Â & take requests at this fourm, so what do you think? please give me some ideas


I don't know what to request unless you put up a list and maybe some screen shots (if possible) of each game you have

I love N64 games.  I have quite a few but about 1/3 of them doesn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

what emulator are you using? make sure you use project 64 version 1.5 its runs 90% of all the n64 roms (the other 10% is mostly jap roms that dont work). I wish i had a faster connect cause i could of hosted dreamcast & psx iso's & n64 roms , i wont need to host gba roms cause gba temp is the best for that but think of ANYTHING thats possible with a 64k ISDN, thanks people


----------



## Smokey (Oct 28, 2002)

*chants* Gamesaves....


----------



## serpent (Oct 28, 2002)

pepsi and zero your both set up check your pm's

serpent


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 28, 2002)

how long will it take to download all those GBC ROMS on a 600k modem? (broadband  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(Mighty XX @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> how long will it take to download all those GBC ROMS on a 600k modem? (broadbandÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ruffly 5 to 10 mintues (maybe more) the hole gbc collection is about 200MB

hey serpant thanks for the ftp but no thanks B)  i rather have a website

also does any one no a good free web host with lots of room (about 1gig maybe) cause i wonna upload the n64 roms day-ly like gba temp, hey also ki-van what host are you using? maybe i can using the same one too


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

when you get good free web site builds like geocities post them up so i can start to release the games (geocities was an example thats only got 25MB for upload which is not enough for n64 roms need maybe at least 200MB then i'll do like kivan does by take off the old 1's or host multible sites so they can always be up)


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmm decent ftp server thats free to use and no ratio with actually good stuff on cheers dude let us know when its up


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(serpent @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> pepsi and zero your both set up check your pm's
> 
> serpent


where is the ftp's hosted on? how much can i upload (in MB)? any raito? give me the details then i'll start up loading if so i'll do sections like psx, n64, virtual-boy, jaguar etc.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 28, 2002)

GBC collection only 200MB?
I'm currently complete at 1204 roms, 576MB  Are you only counting usa euro or jap or something like that.

Oh and the goodgbx1.01 set is at 1.22GB which includes all gbc and gbmono.


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh, good! Pepsi Man, please e-mail them to [email protected]

(If you can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## serpent (Oct 28, 2002)

pepsi there is no ratio! I do not believe in them right now the ftp addy I sent you is my cpu at home. I am on a very fast cable connection! the folder that I allowed you into has nothing in it now, but I will when I get home add to it. currently I have all GBA, GBC, NES, &  aprox 200gigs of other stuffs I can offer, if anyone requests. again I do NOT believe in ratios and I will keep my ftp up and all are welcome to share as long as it's not abused.


serpent

and as soon as ibm releases their deskstar 360's i'll be adding 2 of them giving me over 900gigs


----------



## SMN (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(serpent @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> I will keep my ftp up and all are welcome to share as long as it's not abused.


Can I have access to your FTP for Pepsi's N64 games ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

hmmmmmm nice ftp


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 26, 2002)

im building a site for the gba-temp people but i dont know what to put on there & i would like suggestions from every 1 & any 1, the thing i can think of is to put up n64 roms (i got the whole collection which is about 4 or 5gigs & that equals no doubles)  & take requests at this fourm, so what do you think? please give me some ideas


----------



## serpent (Oct 30, 2002)

here's what I've got right now:
all:gba
385:snes
3300:nes
1205:gbc
19:nes for gba packs
3387:gb
?:sega master system
and i'm up to 45 N64's
3469:mame

right now I am concintrating on d/l'ing all N64 games and once I am done I will make them avail to those that ask me for access to my ftp.
since this is hosted on my "own" machine I will have to see once everything is in place how much bandwith I can sacrafice and still be able to do my regular things.
if anyone can help with what I'm missing or other game systems it would be appreciated and i will recipricate!

serpent


----------



## Squall (Oct 30, 2002)

Need anyhelp... just tell me ill try my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by the way id love to see some of the gundam roms ..(all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




') if theres anyway i canget a chance to get the gundam roms (in any emulater) please tell me ..


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 2, 2002)

QUOTE(fluffykiwi @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> GBC collection only 200MB?
> I'm currently complete at 1204 roms, 576MBÂ Are you only counting usa euro or jap or something like that.
> 
> Oh and the goodgbx1.01 set is at 1.22GB which includes all gbc and gbmono.


200MB was as ruffly out of the top of my head not the real deal.

does any one no a good free web site host with unlimited uploads/downloads or even 300MB-500MB web site hosts also with no max file limits, please either PM me or reply back, thanks people


----------



## area (Nov 2, 2002)

serpent - could you PM me the details of your FTP please?


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 2, 2002)

my web site is up so check it out at Romz TEMP tell me what you all think on how im going....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- kivan im going to put a link to your site on my page, can you put a link to me on your page too?


----------



## jEEb (Nov 2, 2002)

make sure to put in a place just for people that can put in their avatars and sigs. (its important for some people) cause they want to make their own and have no webspace


----------



## neocat (Nov 2, 2002)

QUOTE(fluffykiwi @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> GBC collection only 200MB?
> I'm currently complete at 1204 roms, 576MBÂ Are you only counting usa euro or jap or something like that.
> 
> Oh and the goodgbx1.01 set is at 1.22GB which includes all gbc and gbmono.


where do you get the gb mono roms?


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 3, 2002)

1st 3 games/roms are up now, next 3 releases are killer instinct gold, mario kart 64, wave race 64.....enjoy


----------



## serpent (Nov 4, 2002)

Pepsi nice site ! Looks great but I tried to d/l and keep getting server error!

is it a prob on my side or yours?

serpent


----------

